# Dell Optiplex GX1 Motherboard Upgrade



## dinosaur (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a Dell Optiplex GX1 500Mhz tower. It is all stock Dell parts, and I recently upgraded the OS to Win XP Home Edition, and got DSL, and SpyDoctor software for it. As you can imagine, it runs extremely slowly, as can be expected from a Pentium3 processor, having only 100Mhz Bus speed. Is it possible to simply replace the motherboard with a new, faster one, like say with an Intel Core Duo processor, or does attempting to upgrade the motherboard open up a whole can of worms that would best be solved by simply purchasing a new computer? I understand that I would have to upgrade the RAM also to faster bus speed if I could upgrade the motherboard.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome ot the forum . . :wave:

It is almost impossible to replace the Motherboard on the Optiplex line . . Power and front panel connections are propritary . . the Power Suppy is proprietary and the rear I/O panel will not accept a standard Board. You will have much less heartache if you get a new case and build from that, using what parts from the Optiples that are standard


----------



## wai2 (Mar 26, 2008)

There may be a possibility to upgrade. If you have the proper tools and materials you can customize your tower to fit. It'll take some time.
:wave:


----------



## hbranch1404 (Nov 7, 2008)

the dell gx1 is easy to upgrade u can put 3 256mb memory chips in it and a 1.4 ghz slot one processor and it will run like a pentium 4 the trick there is u have to do a bios upgrade to a a07 for the processor to work!!


----------

